# Brushless esc that work on 1s



## stooped monkey

Are there any 2s esc's that will work on a 1s lipo. need a little info on what to buy, to get my PanCar running. going to be using a 17.5 motor.


----------



## NovakTwo

stooped monkey said:


> Are there any 2s esc's that will work on a 1s lipo. need a little info on what to buy, to get my PanCar running. going to be using a 17.5 motor.


As I responded to your other question, our GTB2s (including original GTBs, and 4-cell), Havocs---1S, 2S, 3S, Pro---our new, tiny Edge 2S. These all operate on 1S.


----------



## nrtv20

Hobbywing has a very good 1s speedo


----------



## nitro4294

*Just about any 2s esc will work with 1s if you add either a smart boost or a receiver battery. Novak has all the info you need to set one up. I use a Kinetic 2s for my dirt oval car in the summer and switch it to run with 1s in a pan car for oval during the winter. Very simple thing to set up!!*


----------



## toytech

find a good used gtb they are great


----------



## BullFrog

Use the Novak stuff- it works great just get a booster or reciever pack.


----------



## ta_man

I'm running a Novak GTB and a Novak XXL 75MHz receiver on 1S LiPo in a legend with *no booster*. The XXL is speced to work down to 3V so it works fine on the 1S LiPo. I have an MRT transponder and that also works fine on the unboosted voltage (never missed a lap). The GTB I used is an early one with no LiPo cutoff so I don't have to worry about a LiPo cutoff accidentally getting turned on.

It uses about 1100 mAHr in a 5 minute race and a few practice laps so I am not worrying about the cutoff with a 5000 mAHr 1S LiPo.


----------



## NovakTwo

All of our products, for over 33 years (!), servos, receivers, speed controls, have always been designed to operate on low voltage---4 NiMH or 1S. When Bob first started designing for R/C cars, 12th scale racing on 4 cell was really popular. So it was crucial that the electronics worked in those applications.

Anyone looking for excellent "used" GTBs, need look no further than our store; we have factory RMF/new warranty GTB2s as well as our original GTB-4 cells (for cheap--49.99) available.



ta_man said:


> *I'm running a Novak GTB and a Novak XXL 75MHz receiver on 1S LiPo in a legend with no booster.* The XXL is speced to work down to 3V so it works fine on the 1S LiPo. I have an MRT transponder and that also works fine on the unboosted voltage (never missed a lap). The GTB I used is an early one with no LiPo cutoff so I don't have to worry about a LiPo cutoff accidentally getting turned on.
> 
> It uses about 1100 mAHr in a 5 minute race and a few practice laps so I am not worrying about the cutoff with a 5000 mAHr 1S LiPo.


----------



## stooped monkey

NovakTwo said:


> All of our products, for over 33 years (!), servos, receivers, speed controls, have always been designed to operate on low voltage---4 NiMH or 1S. When Bob first started designing for R/C cars, 12th scale racing on 4 cell was really popular. So it was crucial that the electronics worked in those applications.
> 
> Anyone looking for excellent "used" GTBs, need look no further than our store; we have factory RMF/new warranty GTB2s as well as our original GTB-4 cells (for cheap--49.99) available.


We have to look no farther, thanks for your help. RMF is good as new for son and myself..


----------



## ta_man

stooped monkey said:


> We have to look no farther, thanks for your help. RMF is good as new for son and myself..


If you choose to run without a booster (as I am in my Legend) it is good to use a fast servo (fast on the normal voltage) so it is still fast enough on the unboosted voltage. I'm using a fast 1/12th scale servo in the legend (Airtronics 94145Z 0.09 sec on 4.8V) so it is fine on the 1S LiPo.


----------



## old_dude

Those of us running on road really like fast servos and running them on low voltages just doesn't cut it. Using the smart boost or a receiver pack with any 1s rated ESC is a must or the Hobbywing 1s which has the booster built in.


----------



## NovakTwo

old_dude said:


> Those of us running on road really like fast servos and running them on low voltages just doesn't cut it. *Using the smart boost* or a receiver pack with any 1s rated ESC is a must or the Hobbywing 1s which has the booster built in.


We replaced our SmartBoost with the tiny (10mm X 30mm) Novak 1S LiPo Booster Module.


----------



## wrenchhead

I'd would use a tekin and a reciver pack u can run I cell plus if u want to open up the speedo and go real fast u can:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19965__Turnigy_TrackStar_One_Cell_120A_1_12th_And_1_10th_Scale_Sensored_Brushless_Car_ESC_.html

120a, has a built in booster for 1s, is blinky compatible, and includes a heatsink and fan in case you need it to pull double duty and run a 2s set-up for the non pan season..all for like $66.:thumbsup:


----------



## stooped monkey

*Thanks,*

Checked them out, this is a good deal. with all the extras, that it has. good for winter 1cell then pull and put in summer 2cell. i think i will order one and see,abd get a motor to complete package .....


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

http://www.ckhobby.com/shop/?controller=product&path=17_107&product_id=510

Also found the same ESC here in the states under a different brand name.If you click on the manual PDF it does also come with the heatsink/fan etc for running 2s..:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man

420 Tech R/C said:


> http://www.ckhobby.com/shop/?controller=product&path=17_107&product_id=510
> 
> Also found the same ESC here in the states under a different brand name.If you click on the manual PDF it does also come with the heatsink/fan etc for running 2s..:thumbsup:


Not the same. Look at the specs. The Toro says 1 amp BEC, the XERUN says a 2 amp BEC.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

ta_man said:


> Not the same. Look at the specs. The Toro says 1 amp BEC, the XERUN says a 2 amp BEC.


look again, the first link is not an xerun.:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man

420 Tech R/C said:


> look again, the first link is not an xerun.:thumbsup:


The link you gave pointed to the Toro, which has the 1 amp BEC.

Could you provide the exact link or a search term on that web site to the ESC that matches the XERUN?


----------



## TOM MAR

I didn.t read it but I think he's talking about this one.


http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...1_10th_Scale_Sensored_Brushless_Car_ESC_.html


----------



## ta_man

Never mind. My mistake. I didn't accurately read the earlier post to which he was referring.


----------

